

Marc Andreessen on EconTalk - dencold
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/05/marc_andreessen.html

======
crazy1van
Great discussion. First time I'd heard Andreessen talk. He had a knack for
getting to the crux of various issues. In particular, the point he made about
education particularly resonated. Online education is inevitable based on the
sheer number of people in the world searching for education. Also, his comment
was interesting about the trend towards high deductible health plans changing
patient's incentives to consider cost in their treatment choices, which will
lead to lower costs.

